# What about funk and soul?



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I grew up on funk and soul music. Maybe it was a time of less segregated music. Maybe it was local DJs that had a penchant for the stuff. Maybe there simply wasn't quite as much product of every kind, so that every genre of music was gotten around to. But my diverse array of guitar heroes included both Steve Cropper and Jimmy Nolan.

When both Prince and Aretha Franklin passed away, we saw an outpouring of grief and respect from many here. So it's not that folks actively dislike or disrespect the genre. But when it comes to declaring what one likes or is currently listening to, I rarely see anything that might fit the category of funk or soul.

Is it the case that contemporary music provides nothing that appeals to younger members, and my affection for it stems from a more productive and "musical" era? Is it the case that funk and soul don't have any obvious guitar heroes? Or do members here view it as that vegetable their mom puts on the plate, like squash, that they will eat but don't really look forward to?


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

some recent popular Funk that got air play. Nile Rodgers on guitar.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I would consider myself a pretty big funk fan. Although I don’t have a lot of material. I have most of the Meters stuff worth having, including work they did with others like Dr John and Robert Palmer. But I file other things with funk as well, like the Chili Peppers, Edgar Winter and Little Feat. Here is a great track by Aaron Neville written by a funk master himself Allen T’oussaint.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Here is a band I stumbled upon recently that appear to be ready to carry the torch. Only covers so far, but what smokin’ covers they are. And the voice on this kid.......


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I love funk and soul music, but as far as playing it goes, so much of it is horn driven and the backing vocals are so strong that it's hard to do it justice in a band context unless you have a 7 piece band with several instrumentalists who are also strong on vocals. And then there's the problem of splitting the money 7 ways...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

bw66 said:


> I love funk and soul music, but as far as playing it goes, so much of it is horn driven and the backing vocals are so strong that it's hard to do it justice in a band context unless you have a 7 piece band with several instrumentalists who are also strong on vocals. And then there's the problem of splitting the money 7 ways...


I agree. I love the chance to play with a few horns, or heaven forbid a whole horn section. Funk is far from my core music, and I'd love play with a funk band (whether they'd want me or not is a totally separate question). 

But with that many people, any pay gigs just get sliced thinner and thinner all the time. It seems everyone has adopted the 'music should be free' mentality (we should just do what we love for free, right?) while they are happy to pay $200 to go to an NHL game. Unless you can get some $eriou$ corporate gigs, you have to recognize you are doing it to sound as good as possible and take pride in your band, regardless of any money made (although it is nice to cover gas or broken equipment fees). 

We do a few funk/soul type songs with the keyboards covering as much of the horn stuff as he can. He of course does lots of other things and that makes playing 5 piece worth the pay hit. It's also easier to divide by 5 than 7, especially at the end of a night of drinking. I've long since given up on making money playing music. Hell, it was hard enough in the 80s, when people cared about live music and actually would pay a cover to get in.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I like funk from the psychedelic years. Sly and the Family Stone, James Brown. And the Wild Cherry hit is fun to play


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

My first band i joined at 15 was a full soul gigging band, Jimmy Young and The Soul Imperials !!! I have been a fan of this type of music since. My idea of good soul and funk music is James Brown, Wilson Picket, Otis Redding, Sam and Dave, Aretha Franklin and more in this genre.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I think soul and funk are two different styles of music myself.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Here is some funk-Mackenzie Rhythm Section-disclosure my son is the Bass player


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> I agree. I love the chance to play with a few horns, or heaven forbid a whole horn section. Funk is far from my core music, and I'd love play with a funk band (whether they'd want me or not is a totally separate question).
> 
> But with that many people, any pay gigs just get sliced thinner and thinner all the time. It seems everyone has adopted the 'music should be free' mentality (we should just do what we love for free, right?) while they are happy to pay $200 to go to an NHL game. Unless you can get some $eriou$ corporate gigs, you have to recognize you are doing it to sound as good as possible and take pride in your band, regardless of any money made (although it is nice to cover gas or broken equipment fees).
> 
> We do a few funk/soul type songs with the keyboards covering as much of the horn stuff as he can. He of course does lots of other things and that makes playing 5 piece worth the pay hit. It's also easier to divide by 5 than 7, especially at the end of a night of drinking. I've long since given up on making money playing music. Hell, it was hard enough in the 80s, when people cared about live music and actually would pay a cover to get in.


One of the most thrilling performances I have ever seen from any band was The Box Tops opening for the Beach Boys here many years ago. They did a cover of the Bar-Kays' "Soulfinger", where Alex Chilton did the horn parts on harmonica. So, even though it would be nice to have brass, it doesn't NEED to have brass. There can often be workarounds that keep the feel of the tune.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Distortion said:


> I think soul and funk are two different styles of music myself.


Sometimes, yeah. Other times, they come together in ways that require 16-hour surgery to tease apart. For instance, consider this Rufus Thomas gem. Clearly a "soul" singing style, but sooooooo funky. And why do Rufus Thomas's songs always sound like they're about hand jobs?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

rollingdam said:


> Here is some funk-Mackenzie Rhythm Section-disclosure my son is the Bass player


Not bad. Needs to be a little tighter, but not bad. The ties are nice touch.

Lest we equate soul and funk with harder-edged material, I like the sweeter stuff too. This one was the regular go-to-commercial music on Letterman for a long time.




Soul can be hopeful and moving.




Or sweet and sad.




Or angry.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There was a whole funk and soul subculture in Toronto in the mid to late 60s . Bands like Mandela, Shawn and Jay Jackson and the Majestics, Little Jackie Shane, Grant Smith and the Power, Motherlode, etc. The band I was i played several R&B, soul and funk tunes. Soul Finger was one of the songs we played - one of the half dozen ones I played alto sax on (have not seriously played one in over 45 years)

If you want funk from the 60s...........


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> The band I was i played several R&B, soul and funk tunes


You have never mentioned that you were in a band! Tell us more..PLEASE. 
Start a new thread if you don't want to hijack this one.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

More JB in the 60s


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

It's still around, in fact making a resurgence. You just gotta know where to look!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

From 1965-68. Then a shorter lived blues band in 1969. We all got instruments for Xmas64 because of 4 guys from Liverpool. Only one of us knew how to play - and that was only three cord progressions. Thing is, we all clicked. We were tight and had a good front man. Played our first gig after only 8 months. In 1967 we split with the frontman and got another guy who was more of a soul singer, a really good one. After a year, things got less enjoyable and we disbanded. Year latter tried a blues band, played a few gigs, but differences lead that band dissolving. Went to university later than year, but couldn't find anyone musical to click with. That was it for my performing career. 

High point was two weekends at the Myna Byrd in Yorkville, October 1966. Great time. Owner liked us, but parents and a couple of girlfriends rebelled. A threat to lose our practice space stopped that from ever happening again. Things never quite seemed the same after that. We were all 16 at the time.



greco said:


> You have never mentioned that you were in a band! Tell us more..PLEASE.
> Start a new thread if you don't want to hijack this one.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

and let us not forget this guy


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> From 1965-68. Then a shorter lived blues band in 1969. ....


Thanks. Very enjoyable read.
These are for you. 


















I am assuming you have read the Neil Young "connection"...
Neil Young News: RARE PHOTO: The Mynah Bird, Yorkville, Toronto ~1965


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

These guys were good on Kimmel last night


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Can't remember the name of the club next door downstairs (not the Penny Farthing), but John Lee Hooker was playing there at the time. And talking about soul singers, we found out later that Wilson Pickett had dropped in for about 20 or so minutes (Likely left after our rendition of 99 1/2). Also Al Green dropped in and asked to sing a song. We knew stand by me so he sang that one. I remember our frontman looking miffed standing at the side. He had an ego.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

When I think funk I think this kind of stuff. Funky guitar, slap bass etc.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

marcos said:


> My first band i joined at 15 was a full soul gigging band, Jimmy Young and The Soul Imperials !!! I have been a fan of this type of music since. My idea of good soul and funk music is James Brown, Wilson Picket, Otis Redding, Sam and Dave, Aretha Franklin and more in this genre.


Now this is a great set of R&B artists that I first started playing along with. Still the most influential music I have in my blood and I have played just about everything
that's come along since then.
G.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Edmonton soul from 1966 or 1967. Mary Saxton was in a band with Floyd Sneed back in 1963 but moved to Edmonton in 1964.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The band I was in in the 60s covered this song before Steppenwolf did...


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Some modern funk. These guys are really good...


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey These guys are good BUT the piano player should be playing a Hammond B3 ....that would make them great.
G.




Sneaky said:


> Some modern funk. These guys are really good...


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> Hey These guys are good BUT the piano player should be playing a Hammond B3 ....that would make them great.
> G.


 He is a great B3 player too.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Ok....you made your point and Im totally sold on this band.
Thanks for sharing some great music.
G.



Sneaky said:


> He is a great B3 player too.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

@Sneaky I haven't listened to the New Mastersounds for a few years. Thanks.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Even more JB. This song has somehow managed to elude me until now.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Well this thread made me dig out my JB greatest hits CD and listen to it all. Got the wah peddle out and started jamming along with Isaac Hayes " theme from shaft "


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Distortion said:


> ....Got the wah peddle out and started jamming along with Isaac Hayes " theme from shaft "


RIP Mr. Issac Hayes


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Greco post the live concert from 2002. It is fantastic. Won't post for me.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Distortion said:


> Greco post the live concert from 2002. It is fantastic. Won't post for me.


Ironically, I was going to choose that one and changed my mind as it wasn't the "original"...LOL


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> The band I was in in the 60s covered this song before Steppenwolf did...


Don Covay was a wonderful singer and songwriter. Somewhere in the basement, I have this album by him: Don Covay And The Jefferson Lemon Blues Band - Different Strokes For Different Folks
It includes a funked-up version of the old cheesy light pop tune "Hitchin' a Ride", originally recorded by Vanity Fair. Covay's version has more GOTto's than you can shake a stick at.

I'm also a sucker for the late Bobby Womack, whose work has been covered by many, from the Stones to James Taylor.





I saw James Brown in 1980 at the Danforth Music Hall. I don't think I have ever sweated that much in my entire life, and that includes this summer. A couple years later, I interviewed him for CKUA, and spent an hour with him at his hotel room where I was introduced to the guy who put the cape on him, and had my copy of Live at the Apollo autographed.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

mhammer said:


> I'm also a sucker for the late Bobby Womack, whose work has been covered by many, from the Stones to James Taylor.


Me too. Very prolific and under-rated. RIP Bobby.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

I may be walking a fine line with this one, but I consider it soul. Dang those guys got moves.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

@mhammer talking about James Brown,... again


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Always liked some of it--the older stuff any way--or people who referenced it
Lately been listening to Charles Bradley & Sharon Jones (& the Dap Kings)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

And if you haven't watched Miss Sharon Jones--the documentary about her fight with cancer -watch it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If you check out the alphabetical Sugarmegs archive - tela.sugarmegs.org - there are lots of uploaded concerts by both the late great Bernie Worrell and his various assemblages, and former JB sax player Maceo Parker. More funk than your bad self can stand.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

J5's take on JB.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

zontar said:


> And if you haven't watched Miss Sharon Jones--the documentary about her fight with cancer -watch it.


Yes! 
Excellent doc!


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

These guys had some funk in them. Tele content at 2:29


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

A link to the Mastersounds led me to this channel: Barry2theB. Just concert after concert from some club in Asheville that pumps out awesome funk & soul concerts.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Here is some good funk from around ‘91.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Xelebes said:


> A link to the Mastersounds led me to this channel: Barry2theB. Just concert after concert from some club in Asheville that pumps out awesome funk & soul concerts.


George Porter's legacy will carry on. Marcus King is a kid to watch.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

These guys haven't been mentioned. Kinda funk-rock I guess, but Stefan Lessard and Carter Beauford are great live. Dave's no slouch either. Pretty fly for a white guy.......


----------

